# The Super Amazing Snowboard Co.



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-

If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?

Let’s assume the following:

You have $100,000 to work with;
You don’t want to make the snowboards yourself;
You are a branding genius;
You have a great name, logo, graphic design team, and;
You live in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Who would you hire to make your boards (assuming best quality, not least expensive)?

If you could only make 3 types of boards for your initial product line, which 3 would you make?

Looking forward to your replies,

Slot Machine


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just joined and first post sounds like marketing research...





What's up bro? School? Poaching? Starting a brand and don't want to do the legwork for research yourself?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Just joined and first post sounds like marketing research...
> 
> What's up bro? School? Poaching? Starting a brand and don't want to do the legwork for research yourself?


Not for school. Don't know what poaching is. This is legwork.

Before you go down the road of "If youuu were doin' reeeal legwork, then youuu'd blah blah blah.", just go ahead and shove it.

I don't have any sinister motives and I don't know anyone in the board industry.

What would you do Nivek? Who would you hire?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


Don't be so modest. :hairy:


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, you don't know that I'm not. 

*Looks around the room*

Nobody has any insight in this forum?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Slot Machine said:


> Not for school. Don't know what poaching is. This is legwork.
> 
> Before you go down the road of "I youuu were doin' reeeal legwork, then youuu'd blah blah blah.", just go ahead and shove it.
> 
> ...


Right, I'm going to give the guy that shows me attitude after vaguely attempting to hide his motives and has already stated he knows no one as is all the names of the top people in the industry.

Coming here and asking us to tell you what to do and who to hire is not legwork. Research the current state of the industry, how it got there, who got it there, and how the product had evolved. Then come up with your own conclusion.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

First step of marketing research - comparative product analysis. Shouldn't a branding genius know a small detail like that?


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

*calm as a zen Buddhist*

I don't really care what you think I should be doing, or how I should be doing things,

the question is,

what would YOU do, given the things in post #1?

Don't wanna play along? Then don't post. A simple game, really.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright I'll spell it out for you. I'm likely one of maybe 3 people here that has any real interaction with engineers and brand managers. This isn't a game, you're looking for easy info. I think it's pretty clear I'm not "playing" and basically want you to go away. 





Oh and I find it hard to believe you're great team of graphic designers will have any success if you don't have enough industry experience to guide the brand image. Nor do I have any faith you have a good handle on how to market to the industry you have no experience in. Also, 100k won't cut it.


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Alright I'll spell it out for you. I'm likely one of maybe 3 people here that has any real interaction with engineers and brand managers. This isn't a game, you're looking for easy info. I think it's pretty clear I'm not "playing" and basically want you to go away.
> 
> Oh and I find it hard to believe you're great team of graphic designers will have any success if you don't have enough industry experience to guide the brand image. Nor do I have any faith you have a good handle on how to market to the industry you have no experience in. Also, 100k won't cut it.


So don't play. Shucks, I don't care. 

Business is a game to me. Why is my original post "not a game"? Please explain (honest question).

Why won't 100k cut it?


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, what is the issue with saying, "I'd have blah blah company do my OEM"?

Is there some issue with recommending a OEM company in the world of snowboards?

Forgive my ignorance. Honest questions.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If business is a game to you then you have no place in the snowboard industry.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Slot Machine said:


> Also, what is the issue with saying, "I'd have blah blah company do my OEM"?
> 
> Is there some issue with recommending a OEM company in the world of snowboards?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance. Honest questions.


Further proof you arent needed in our industry.


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Nivek said:


> If business is a game to you then you have no place in the snowboard industry.


"Yer not welcome aroun' these here parts cowboy!" Yeah, yeah, I get it. And still don't care. 

Care to explain your one liner? Why couldn't Mark Cuban start a board business and succeed?


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll check back in a couple of days and see if anyone has posted some actual content.

*tips my cap and walks off*


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

With an attitude like that nobodies gonna post shit. At least nothing useful for you. Nivek's right, the only people on this forum that would be any benefit to you are going to tell you to go fuck yourself, try again buds.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd hire Mexicans and make dual boards, splitboards, and snowboards.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would hire a OEM genius to go with my branding genius. I would then go to an Apple store and consult with their geniuses in the hope of starting a world of less dumb people.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

When a man with money meets a man with experience, the man with experience leaves with money and the man with money leaves with experience.


----------



## snowlight (Sep 2, 2014)

I know a guy who makes boards... But I don't think he needs you... Unless you're buying one


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to the forum. First off, I'd get with Nope Snowboards (they're out of Park City) then go from there. Good luck. Keep us posted on how things turn out.


----------



## snowlight (Sep 2, 2014)

Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


Actually you know something. You sound like someone that an actual snowboard company would hire, maybe. Because you're a marketing contractor not a snowboard company.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Slot Machine said:


> I'll check back in a couple of days and see if anyone has posted some actual content.
> 
> *tips my cap and walks off*


basically post anything as he already stated he truly doesn't care since he won't post back on his thread till Wednesday the 12th. 
A *lot* of constructive criticism and the dude curls up in the fetal position and takes it up the *^# 

Mods might as well just delete his account now or are we starting another pool to see if/when he actually comes back. I think I won the last one stating the trolling OP'er would have less than 10 posts...

also Tips cap and walks off, he may very well be a marketing guy and very metro who the hell talks like that on a forum


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

[/QUOTE] also Tips cap and walks off, he may very well be a marketing guy and very metro who the hell talks like that on a forum [/QUOTE]

The guy who talks like that is the same guy that thinks 100k$ is good startup budget to design, build volume, and market a New Product.

Marketing genius failed economics class.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Slot Machine said:


> "Yer not welcome aroun' these here parts cowboy!" Yeah, yeah, I get it. And still don't care.
> 
> Care to explain your one liner? Why couldn't Mark Cuban start a board business and succeed?


Well, Nike couldn't pull it off, so good luck to you and Cuban.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


Contact this company in PA, 

Homewood Snowboards custom Hand crafted in USA


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm getting the feeling you are really onto something so I'm gonna share a secret with you that will make your company a lot of money. The next big thing in snowboarding is fins. Don't tell anybody and build it right and you'll win the game.


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

You can't do this, you can't do that... :dry:

This forum's collective ability to say anything meaningful is really lacking. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:

You guys aren't even good at trolling. I suppose knowing how to write is a prerequisite for knowing how to troll. 

*Morons say:*

"You can't do it with 100k, ask Nike or Nope." , "_Insert not-so witty one-liner here, in a flailing attempt to discredit._"

*An intelligent dude would say:*

"You can't do it with 100k, I'd start with 500k, then I would do X. Nike and Nope failed because of Y and Z."
___________

It seems that SnowDogWax has the first 'real' response. Thanks.

Homewood looks bad-ass. I will contact them. They have FAR better branding that most of the stuff I've been looking at. 

Observation: I would not sleep in my snowboard factory like those guys. Even though it adds tons of street cred, I'd fear that the epoxy fumes would kill my brain while I was counting sheep.

Then I'd log into this forum and say stuff like, "I have faith that our industry doesn't need you because I have proof that you failed economics class. You should just leave with a man with experience and money." 

See bros? I MADE A MEDIOCRE BURN SMOOTHIE! I FIT RIGHT IN! :rofl4:

SDW, why do you recommend that I contact Homewood? Do they do OEM? Is there something else particularly great that they could do for a snowboarding start-up?
____________

Anyone else care to have a big-boy conversation?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Dual Boards are the next big thing 

Dual Snowboards | An Innovation in Snow Sports


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, a light dusting of additional info,

I have contacted a couple of OEM suppliers and have samples heading my way.

However,

I do realize that there are many OEM suppliers worldwide. I really am amazed that nobody other than SNW had a REAL recommendation.


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Dual Boards are the next big thing
> 
> Dual Snowboards | An Innovation in Snow Sports


I found somewhere that 3,600 dual boards sold last year. Not enough to be interesting.

edit: those were splitboard sales.

Dual boards look like a great way to end up in an operating room. They look awful.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Slot Machine said:


> Also, a light dusting of additional info,
> 
> I have contacted a couple of OEM suppliers and have samples heading my way.
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered that maybe nobody has given you any real recommendations not because they don't have any but because nobody likes you?


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lets just say you arent the first person to come on here for the first time attempting to get feedback about a product or an ambition.

Just trying to show you how many people view it.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am just waiting patiently for Burtonavenger to come online and help you. He will surely share his vast knowledge on this matter with you. He will probably give you his book of contacts and try to partner with you on this venture.

You will then have all the knowledge you need.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

This was a good read so far. I was actually just thinking "man I love my snowboard but I hate the logo and branding, I wish someone would take it, paint over it, and sell it to me more expensive."


----------



## snowlight (Sep 2, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> This was a good read so far. I was actually just thinking "man I love my snowboard but I hate the logo and branding, I wish someone would take it, paint over it, and sell it to me more expensive."


 or just get a skin


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


K, I'll play...

You have $100,000 to work with;...I'd hang on to most of the 100k

You don’t want to make the snowboards yourself;...probably the most intelligent decision you made so far.

You are a branding genius;...Really...so why not slut for some big co's or add agency...make bank and walk away.

You have a great name, logo, graphic design team, and;...its only great if you make someone else greater...otherwise whatever.

You live in Salt Lake City, Utah....branding genius....perhaps you'd make better return on your 100k...recruiting and shootng some morman poon in some of that famous utard fluff.

edit forgot 3 boards....a shot board, a board to hang on your wall...noting your greatness and a board to give away to some poor kid...cause you goin to need some stokage/karma points.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

snowlight said:


> or just get a skin


he's being sarcastic 

SlotMachine - I think if you would have taken a different approach to addressing the forum and posing your question, you would have gotten a better response. Or maybe not, since we have a lot of folks who come in here to pick the brains of our more knowledgeable/well-connected members, and then leave. You seem to be having trouble seeing the situation from a different point of view and are only concerned about getting your information.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I am confused, starting a board company by relabeling is tiny margins. The only reason to do this would be someone that is extremely passionate about the sport and just wants to get started OR someone wants to blow 100k getting a failed business on their resume. As you know little about the industry, I assume it's not the 'passionate about the sport' option. 

what would I do. Keep the 100k, fire the rest of the team, hire an advisor, preferably one that vets investment opportunities for angel investors, get a new team of people better than me at their given fields, who have worked in startups for years, target a low hanging fruit niche, and take it from there.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Slot Machine -- it's just your approach and attitude that is a real turn off to the forums. You're seeking knowledge and experience from others, but what are you giving in return? You haven't even contributed anything to the forum aside from your posts seeking input for your own benefit / gain. We support each other as a community -- it's give and take -- usually people humble themselves initially to gain some credibility and establish a relationship with others. Your posts scream I only care about me...what in it for me...me, me, me. Then when you don't get the warm response / welcome you expected, you try to put yourself on top again by adding condescending comments and emotes. How does that approach work for you in your personal life? I'm guessing it doesn't, so why do you think it would work on here. 

Here are a few life lessons that are worth reflecting on:

Arrogance is weakness disguised as strength.

Knowledge makes people humble. Arrogance makes people ignorant.

There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance...it's called humility. Confidence smiles. Arrogance smirks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Slot Machine said:


> Well, you don't know that I'm not.
> 
> *Looks around the room*
> 
> Nobody has any insight in this forum?


You're asking for business plan advice on an internet forum. I think it's safe to say you're no Steve Jobs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Slot Machine said:


> Why couldn't Mark Cuban start a board business and succeed?


Cuban might be able to pull it off. But, that man knows business up one side and down the other. Which is also precisely the reason that he wouldn't try. He'd see the competition already on the market in this industry, the lousy margins, the barriers to entry and realize that he'd have to throw a ton of money and effort into this thing with almost certain poor returns.

But... if he did decide to do it, he'd have the good sense to hire experienced, knowledgeable people in the industry to make the day to day decisions, he'd hire a marketing firm to get him legit feedback to help him get started, he'd have ample resources to commit to the project, and he sure as fuck wouldn't go on internet forums essentially asking people to draft his business plan for him.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The business plan is fairly straight forward. You can have it for free.

1. Convince mom to take out a massive loan.
2. Give all that money to that tomato soup guy so he stops making music.
3. ?????
4. Profit.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're all welcome.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You havent told us a name, shown us product, or talked about your brand at all and we're already telling you that you are going to crash and burn. 

PM me if you want a truly detailed reason why you are doing everything wrong, why you will not make it past two years, and certainly wont make a profit.


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> SlotMachine - I think if you would have taken a different approach to addressing the forum and posing your question, you would have gotten a better response. Or maybe not, since we have a lot of folks who come in here to pick the brains of our more knowledgeable/well-connected members, and then leave. You seem to be having trouble seeing the situation from a different point of view and are only concerned about getting your information.


(respectful tone)

Perhaps. Perhaps my question would have vanished into the ether if I didn't phrase it the way I did. _I have your attention, do I not?
_
What is wrong with picking brains and leaving? Do you really want me to stick around and snuggle? Isn't picking brains the primary purpose of a forum?

What else should I be concerned about, other than my information?



augie said:


> I am confused, starting a board company by relabeling is tiny margins. The only reason to do this would be someone that is extremely passionate about the sport and just wants to get started OR someone wants to blow 100k getting a failed business on their resume. As you know little about the industry, I assume it's not the 'passionate about the sport' option.


(respectful and serious)...

Thank you for a real response augie. It sure doesn't look like tiny margins to me. Could you throw out some real numbers and make me a believer?

I'm passionate about snowboarding and starting my own company. I'm passionate about not working for big corporations any longer.



DevilWithin said:


> Slot Machine -- it's just your approach and attitude that is a real turn off to the forums. You're seeking knowledge and experience from others, but what are you giving in return? You haven't even contributed anything to the forum aside from your posts seeking input for your own benefit / gain. We support each other as a community -- it's give and take -- usually people humble themselves initially to gain some credibility and establish a relationship with others. Your posts scream I only care about me...what in it for me...me, me, me. Then when you don't get the warm response / welcome you expected, you try to put yourself on top again by adding condescending comments and emotes. How does that approach work for you in your personal life? I'm guessing it doesn't, so why do you think it would work on here.
> 
> Here are a few life lessons that are worth reflecting on:
> 
> ...


(changes to disrespectful and snarky tone)

Oh puh-lease! What a wheelbarrow full of crap. I bet all of the mouth-breathers in your cult soak that wisdom up. 

Is it a standard prerequisite for folks on the snowboarding forum to come up with universally untrue one-liners?

I feel like I'm in a GOP forum and people are having a buzzword contest. Arrogance makes people ignorant?!? LMAO!!!


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You're asking for business plan advice on an internet forum.


Yes I am. *nods*


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

you're really throwing yourself under the bus...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seeing that most snowboarding companies are privately held and not publicly traded, it's going to be really tough to get a grasp for real margin numbers. The bloodbath and constant turnover among the smaller "boutique" snowboarding brands tells you about all you need to know in reality. It's a tough row to hoe.

If you're a Burton or a Mervyn or even a Never Summer, you can do a lot of dictating to your accounts. If you're not, you're gonna be told we'll buy a handful if you're willing to cut us a sweet deal and see how it goes, if you don't like it you can go fuck yourself - and that will be a successful sales call. More often than not, it'll just be a plain "go fuck yourself." Which sounds harsh, but it's exactly what any smart shop owner would do. He's not going to invest a bunch of capital into an unknown product and brand.

The other part of it is that you better be willing to work your fucking ass off in terms of grassroots marketing. If you want to get a new brand off the ground, you're going to have to be out there pounding the pavement and selling the shit out of it. You can't just put boards in a store with no brand or name recognition and expect them to sell. You better be getting all those shop monkeys on your nuts, get them on those boards and hope like hell that they love them. You're gonna be literally giving a lot of boards away to begin with in hopes that they'll start pushing the hell out of your brand. Demo days out the wazoo to get the general public out there on them and get your name out there. If you truly love snowboarding, you're gonna hate your life. You'll be constantly around and immersed in snowboarding with virtually no time to actually go out and ride yourself.

Based on the attitude you've displayed here, you're not cut out for it. Don't take any offense to that, you may be great at other things, but you're destined to fail spectacularly if you give this a go. If you really do have $100k available for an investment, look elsewhere. You'd have better odds of making a profit by taking that $100k down to the corner store and spending it all on lottery tickets.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slot Machine said:


> (respectful tone)
> I'm passionate about snowboarding and starting my own company. I'm passionate about not working for big corporations any longer.


I get that ur passionate...hell we all are here and not wanting to slave for and in Babylon. But haven't you noticed the numbers, rider/skier demograpics and percentages, hills closing and even climate change is laying waste to the sport. Imho ur a little late to the game.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Two words: Jet Falcon.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Slot Machine said:


> I'm passionate about snowboarding and starting my own company. I'm passionate about not working for big corporations any longer.


Well then figure out how to make a business of that passion... and maybe then come back to do some informal research. What market need are you fulfilling with your relabeled boards? The look cool/cool name under-served snowboard market? Does the market need a another brand that is simply a brand? 

If you were serious about generating some additional thinking via a forum you would know/have an idea of what unmet need you were looking to fill and could ask if your idea X is something we might be interested in/would purchase.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

:snowboard3:"passionate about not working for big corporations any longer"

Congrats on starting a company! 
Having capital is one sign of success already. 
This forum is about snowboarders who help fellow snowboarders in there pursuit of there passion. 
Not to make a buck$$. 
I've been on this forum for 1 year, and own a company myself. 
Have over 1000 post and all are as a snowboarder in the pursuit of my passion.... :snowboard4::snowboard1:

Reason for giving you Homewood as a contact..
The companies is from PA, they do demo's at my home resort also in PA. They have a great product. Most important! They are snowboarders in the pursuit of there passion.:snowboard3:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Two words: Jet Falcon.


::


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm in pursuit of passion _WITH_ a snowboard... and i know i'm not alone in this... so i think you should pump that 100k into manufacturing a snowboard/fleshlight kinda combo, so i can skeet the gnar.

this is a million dollar idea. you can have it for free - i just wanna get a nut.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Marketting genius and great graphic design....
Everything that is wrong with everything in the world today. 

Well, that and lawyers... and banks.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I do feel that SBF has let you down Slot Machine. Usually the flaming is so much better, I didn't even put popcorn in the microwave 

What a fucking terrible idea to come to a community you don't know and expect them to provide you free business consulting!


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

There's still time Manic.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Slot Machine said:


> Thank you for a real response augie. It sure doesn't look like tiny margins to me. Could you throw out some real numbers and make me a believer?


you are re-selling a product someone else already took profit on. Not sure what price a board manufacturer wholesales at, but doubtful it's low enough for your prices to be competitive and reach volume needed to make real money. I also don't care what my board 'looks' like.

My economic explanation would be: you are entering a competitive market, where prices have reached a basic equilibrium. There is very little differentiation from a business/innovation standpoint, but this forum lives to debate that. But its true as no one manufacturer has true market power, they all must sell at a relative market price. if it weren't true, I could sell my new board tech for $5k a board and everyone would pay it. How did the market react when burton first released the vapor? Since there is little money to made because prices are at a low equilibrium already, new companies enter, increase supply, drives down prices, and eliminate the profits they came for in the first place. The first to go companies are the ones operating on small margins with small customer bases. 

if all you want to do is be self employed to live your life corporate free, who doesn't, do a service based business for a few years or take freelance jobs. if you have a nest egg, you are perfectly equipped to do this. Designers are in high demand, second to mobile developers and good salesman.


----------



## snowlight (Sep 2, 2014)

if you cant/don't want to make your own boards, why not be a snowboard shop or online retailer?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I can say if I were looking to start a business with mommy and daddy's cash the last place I would look would be a forum such as this, we're not idiots so we're not about to do your research for you.
I would figure out which types of boards sell the best (i.e. profiles, flex ratings, sizes etc.), get your highly talented and skilled design team to whip up some graphics, and get some boards made. At that point I would jump on snowboardingforum.com and attempt to 'market' your new brand to snowboarders online, making the online snowboard community hate you even more. At this point you can plan what you're going to do when you lose all your money and your 'investors' can't give you any more. 

Being an actual snowboarder who knows a thing or two about business, I wouldn't get involved in the industry. I know that the key to achieving brand loyalty is credibility, and you sir have absolutely none of that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i'm in pursuit of passion _WITH_ a snowboard... and i know i'm not alone in this... so *i think you should pump that 100k into manufacturing a snowboard/fleshlight kinda combo, so i can skeet the gnar.
> *
> this is a million dollar idea. you can have it for free - i just wanna get a nut.


I see a *very* disturbing ETT episode in our future!!! :eyetwitch2: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I got some final advice for you from my cult:
*Fuck off you arrogant prick*! 
:finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well this has been an interesting read. You guys are slacking on on your trolling I'm really disappointed. Seriously seriously disappointed. 



Slot Machine said:


> Hello fellow snowboarders. I have a not-so hypothetical question for you-
> 
> If you were going to start your own snowboarding company, how would you go about it?
> 
> ...


Realistically your questions can only be answered by more questions to further a conversation that would need to happen in order for you to see if you have a viable product to bring to market. 

Is 100k enough? In my opinion fuck no. Can it be done, fuck yes. I've seen companies start with less that are now multimillion dollar enterprises. 

OEM has pros and cons and it comes down to how well you know what you're doing and the people you're working with. This also opens the door of what country do you produce in and why? Everything will have more questions and a pro/con weigh in session. 

I am a branding genius. I've done a lot of cool things that the snowboard industry is using. Yes, this is me jerking off my ego in front of everyone. 

A name, logo, design team, etc. etc. are only as good as their implementation. Coming from the outside of snowboarding what you think might work, might not. It is best to pull a Steve Jobs and hire the brightest and the best to make sure it all works together. 

Fuck SLC, I would not live there. 

I have a long list of people I could hire and reach out to for making products. Will I list that here, no because this is business. You want what I have. Now if you're serious email me [email protected] I have a very reasonable consultation rate that will fit into your 100k you wish to spend on this endeavor. If you aren't serious I won't get the email, if you are we can discuss. 

I would make the three that fit the branding of the company and the image that it is trying to portray. 



Slot Machine said:


> Not for school. Don't know what poaching is. This is legwork.
> 
> Before you go down the road of "If youuu were doin' reeeal legwork, then youuu'd blah blah blah.", just go ahead and shove it.
> 
> ...


Not knowing people you need us, we don't necessarily need you. Time to eat a piece of humble pie. Now you can either email me and we'll talk or you can be the one that can just go ahead and shove it. 



Slot Machine said:


> *calm as a zen Buddhist*
> 
> I don't really care what you think I should be doing, or how I should be doing things,
> 
> ...


FYI you're in our world now, we're not in yours. It's far better to play by our rules because it will benefit you. 



Slot Machine said:


> "Yer not welcome aroun' these here parts cowboy!" Yeah, yeah, I get it. And still don't care.
> 
> Care to explain your one liner? Why couldn't Mark Cuban start a board business and succeed?


To explain a one liner like that would be to dive into the depths of snowboarding's original ethos as well as to dissect the current state of snowboarding.

Mark Cuban would fail. Plain and simple. 



Slot Machine said:


> You can't do this, you can't do that... :dry:
> 
> This forum's collective ability to say anything meaningful is really lacking. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> ...


Once again humble pie, eat it. It's clear you need us and you don't like the fact they (the forum) don't need you. Me personally I just don't care either way. I've seen more brands come and go than I care to bother to remember. I will say though that piece of humble pie I mentioned, it should probably be a double portion because you seem too thin skinned and need to bulk up. 

If you think Homewood looks bad ass you are clearly already lost. 



Slot Machine said:


> Also, a light dusting of additional info,
> 
> I have contacted a couple of OEM suppliers and have samples heading my way.
> 
> ...


Are you really amazed? I mean you kind of just came in here sucking on a bag full of dicks being a cock goblin. Perhaps you are the big black cock goblin or the goblin cock (if anyone catches these references I will be amazed). 

Good for you on reaching out to a few OEM's but if you don't know what kind of tech your branding/logo/marketing doesn't mean shit. So Mr. Branding Genius is it time to admit you might need a tech genius and industry insider to walk you through this?



racer357 said:


> I am just waiting patiently for Burtonavenger to come online and help you. He will surely share his vast knowledge on this matter with you. He will probably give you his book of contacts and try to partner with you on this venture.
> 
> You will then have all the knowledge you need.


My rates are very very fair. Email me [email protected]. If you need a reference or two I'm sure more than a few people on here can attest to my knowledge. If you need a résumé - The Angry Snowboarder Keeping It Real Since Day Seven - go to product reviews and see how many boards I've ridden. Hell read some of the original industry pieces I've written as well. 



linvillegorge said:


> Cuban might be able to pull it off. But, that man knows business up one side and down the other. Which is also precisely the reason that he wouldn't try. He'd see the competition already on the market in this industry, the lousy margins, the barriers to entry and realize that he'd have to throw a ton of money and effort into this thing with almost certain poor returns.
> 
> But... if he did decide to do it, he'd have the good sense to hire experienced, knowledgeable people in the industry to make the day to day decisions, he'd hire a marketing firm to get him legit feedback to help him get started, he'd have ample resources to commit to the project, and he sure as fuck wouldn't go on internet forums essentially asking people to draft his business plan for him.


Mark would fail. His ego would destroy him in the short run and because he would demand high profit return too soon and not build the brand where he needs to. Love shark tank, find him to be awesome, but he is not the right mentality for the snowboard industry and would leave it with a failed brand and his tail between his legs. 

If I had really wanted to troll you, I could have. Instead I want to see if I get an email because that right there will tell me how full of it or not full of it you are.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

aaaaand, there you have it. You got a sincere response from the guy who can help you legitimately.


I really expected him to tear you to the ground and tell you to piss up a tree, but you got a legit possibly helpful answer.

The ball is in your court. Slotmachine.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Two words: Yoga Pants.


Fixed that for you...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Slotmachine

"Go big or go home” 

"There Is No Finish Line”


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No email as of yet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm fed up with working too. Got this idea for a website... kinda like BurtonAvenger's website but way cooler and based in Canada.

Going to call it PoliteSnowboarder.com

Think it'll catch?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I encourage it. I need someone to have a rivalry with that actually snowboards.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I'm fed up with working too. Got this idea for a website... kinda like BurtonAvenger's website but way cooler and based in Canada.
> 
> Going to call it PoliteSnowboarder.com
> 
> Think it'll catch?


I'll One up you and call my website BoardSlapper.com 
, and gear it to the Weekend Warriors like myself! :jumping1: and articles on how to pose like a real snowboarder, but actually not Ride my board
:crazy7:
:includeme:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Food court gangsta and lodge pimping!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Going to call it PoliteSnowboarder.com


Oh I am so sorry I think that name might be taken...my apologies. Sorry for any inconvenience. 


Sorry.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

We onto something.

Already working on a few articles to start with:

1. Apologizing to zig-zaggin skiers
2. The ultimate slope selfie guide
3. Steeze out your coffee drinking
4. Pay more $$ for everything; and be jolly about it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Still no email from this guy. Starting to think I've called his bluff.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Food court gangsta and lodge pimping!





F1EA said:


> We onto something.
> 
> Already working on a few articles to start with:
> 
> ...


Now see,..? The article _"I" _want to read,.. Is "How to be a Lodge Pimp!"


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Gonna start with links to videos of skiers getting board slapped in line


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always had better luck parking lot pimpin'.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Parking lot pimpin': look the part, play the part.

Bonus deal: Pimp starter kit special!! (subscribers only)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I've always had better luck parking lot pimpin'.


…that sounds a little colder and somewhat less comfortable than "lodge pimpin'!"
No "shrinkage" issues,..???  lol!!! 



F1EA said:


> Parking lot pimpin': look the part, play the part.
> 
> Bonus deal: *Pimp starter kit special!!* (subscribers only)


Now *there's* a Kickstarter campaign to get behind!!! :hairy:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Slot Machine said:


> You can't do this, you can't do that... :dry:
> 
> 
> You guys aren't even good at trolling. I suppose knowing how to write is a prerequisite for knowing how to troll.


I guess the forum is good at trolling? Seeing as how this dude is nowhere to be found....


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You guys spend way too much time entertaining Jet falcon's ridiculous aliases


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

There no snow here yet so we are bored and passing tim


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Still no email from this guy. Starting to think I've called his bluff.


 BA your offer was sincere but from the way this guy was taking we all know he would never have considered your consultation offer or fee. Even an email declining your offer will not be forthcoming. If he was a legit business guy, all our silly one liners and his one line comebacks must have sent him scurrying for cover on a skiers forum. Ya know they have better one liners to feed him 
We all doubt he'll be back and I doubt any email will be coming.
Track your website though he's probably trying to poach some info from there and claim it is his own research ....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jed said:


> You guys spend way too much time entertaining Jet falcon's ridiculous aliases


Nah. It's all good fun.

"I spent all my fortune in women and booze; the rest, i wasted."


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

F1EA said:


> We onto something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear editor, I like to hold my ski poles straight out in lift lines and turn constantly to have convos with my skier buddies 50 people behind me, please tell the boarders next to me to be more polite when their boards get under my skis.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I knew he wasn't going to email me. Dudes a clown.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

augie said:


> Dear editor, I like to hold my ski poles straight out in lift lines and turn constantly to have convos with my skier buddies 50 people behind me, please tell the boarders next to me to be more polite when their boards get under my skis.


LAWD give me patience. How many times have I been taken out by those damn poles getting off the lifts? You can't just jam them in the snow all willy-nilly. And watch where you're pointing those things. 

Sincerely,

The Editor


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The Super Amazing Snowboard Co.

Rather ironic name now.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> The Super Amazing Snowboard Co.
> 
> Rather ironic name now.


SASC....sassy...hmmmm

We all can spot trolls, which ones they are always escape me, don't much care either. 
What kinda pathetic life does one have that they need to make a bunch of alias's to come back to a place they are not welcome at to only post false, misleading threads. Truly a loner with zero communication skills and no ability to make actual friends, not even from behind a computer screen. 

and like stated before, not much else to do....My resort should open this weekend so hoping some of my posts will be more on snowboarding then dyanamics of how-to's


----------



## Slot Machine (Nov 10, 2014)

Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.

I've learned:

1. I need something innovative and proprietary.

2. If Nike can't do it with infinite resources then I probably can't either.

3. On online boardshop isn't enough. (and I don't want to be a wholesaler)

4. There are a couple of online blogger guys that will fuck you over if they don't like you. Their SEO skills are impressive, I must say.

5. Snowboard industry guys are FAR more competitive than I assumed.

Anyhoo,

It has been fun. This was one of our designs. Anybody want one?


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

I really hope you're trolling, because that is just ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And point proven.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Slot Machine said:


> Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> 
> I've learned:
> 
> ...


Dude don't give up on your dreams so easily. Nike couldnt do it because they suck. But you don't, do you?

I think you have a cool thing going with your Donkey Show. Post some more pics of your products, but make sure you're copyright protected cause your ideas are so awesome people might steal them.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Slot Machine said:


> Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> 
> I've learned:
> 
> ...


Are those shark teeth in the "O"s?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

madmax said:


> Are those shark teeth in the "O"s?


Shark-donkey teeth I believe.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

A penny saved is a penny earned. You just saved 10,000,000 pennies!


And I thought they were vaginal teeth in the O's. I guess I got caught up in the donkey show theme. Donkeys have vaginal teeth, right?


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> A penny saved is a penny earned. You just saved 1,000,000 pennies!
> 
> 
> And I thought they were vaginal teeth in the O's. I guess I got caught up in the donkey show theme. Donkeys have vaginal teeth, right?


If you want to see a donkey show (vaginal teeth not guaranteed), just cross over the border into Tijuana....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

madmax said:


> If you want to see a donkey show (vaginal teeth not guaranteed), just cross over the border into Tijuana....


Been to Tijuana twice,.. Early 80's. Nearly died both times. :eyetwitch2: Never caught the "Donkey Show" tho! :embarrased1: :hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Slot Machine said:


> Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> Anyhoo,It has been fun. This was one of our designs. Anybody want one?


I think you had a typo in your eloquently written explanation of why your stepping back. Amazing a bunch of nobodies on a stupid snowboard forum talked you out of your dream. This just smells of....:finger1:

I took a little time to fix your post btw..

*Donkey Dick Amazing Ski Shop *​









By the way your free image hosting server sucks !!!


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Slot Machine said:


> Slot Machine said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> ...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Slot Machine said:


> Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> 
> I've learned:
> 
> ...


we need an update on this thread.

does anyone have one of these boards?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

The angrysnowboarder guy given his extensive experience is, business-wise, a match made in heaven for Slotmachine, assuming of course he can tolerate angrymans known aggressive behaviour and extraordinary ability to go out of his way to piss people off, his motto.

Although I am pretty new to this forum, I am a bit surprised at the venom shown by some as I haven't seen it before. I do understand how long term forum members hate someone coming in, getting advice and going without contributing (over an over again), but if I had anything useful to contribute I would, that's why I am here, to learn and help others. Having said that, if I survive another few years here I may think differently.

I would love the guy to do well and applaud him for having a go and following his passion. Good luck, there will be some pearls of wisdom here you will use but yeah, you get what you pay for, and that applies to advice also.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

So glad this popped up. That was fun.

I heard this is the guy who bought and liquidated transworld. Damn, he got pissed.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Deagol, you have introduced some members to an Angry they never knew, not to mention the "other" side of others. 

What other 4.5 year old threads are you going to bring back from the dead?

:wink:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I remember this thread because I knew of the OP from another forum in an unrelated sport. There was quite a bit of hubris in both places. Reviving the thread is part of my sick sense of humor I suppose, but it also interesting because of the over-confidence displayed about starting another brand and (apparently) nothing has happened 5 years later, i.e. no new brand launched- just as people with connection thought would happen. I am not in the industry but have some friends who are. It seems that it is already crowded with competition and some long-established names (Sims comes to mind) might be throwing in the towel (??). I just don't see the need for additional brands that only offer their take on graphics, but I could be wrong.
The funny thing I remember is how awful the graphic he showed was. it seems the pic has been removed so you can't see it anymore. I think we, as the forum, were not sure if he was being serious with his graphic or just trolling. If serious, it shows a significant detachment from reality.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Good read, thanks for bringing it back. But us noobs would REALLY like to see the graphic. I'm trying to imagine how he incorporated a donkey show and why the hell he would think that would sell. I'm guessing it's not the TJ version on display.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Paxford said:


> Good read, thanks for bringing it back. But us noobs would REALLY like to see the graphic. I'm trying to imagine how he incorporated a donkey show and why the hell he would think that would sell. I'm guessing it's not the TJ version on display.


correct, it was different. It's too bad the pic is no longer available.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Deacon said:


> *Well, Nike couldn't pull it off, so good luck to you and Cuban.*





Slot Machine said:


> You can't do this, you can't do that... :dry:
> 
> This forum's collective ability to say anything meaningful is really lacking. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> ...





Slot Machine said:


> Whoa! Thanks for all of the replies! I think you have successfully talked me out of it.
> 
> I've learned:
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm owed an apology...:dry:


Fucking necro gold! :laughat2::laughat2:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think I am going to actually start building boards with the donkey dick logo out of appreciation for this thread. If *I* want one there have to be others.


----------

